

Cloud Music: Almost there - filipmares
http://filipmares.com/cloud-music-almost-there

======
kacy
Maybe I've become an Rdio fanboy, but I think it serves all of my needs when
compared to the other services. I never really liked Grooveshark because of
its incomplete interface. I could be wrong, but it doesn't seem as though
there's enough money from a free service to support the artists. I'm also not
a fan of cloud storage because I really don't "own" much music, and there's
currently not an iPhone app for the Amazon store.

So why do I love Rdio? Well, for $10/month I'm able to stream and locally
cache pretty much any song I'm into at the time. They've also done a stellar
job at signing indie labels, especially the ones here in NC. It also has my
network of friends, so I can see what they're into.

Like I said, I'm really biased but hopefully you'll find some useful info
there. :-)

------
sssparkkk
It's articles like this that make me realize how fortunate we are to be having
Spotify in Europe. Streaming my music from the cloud for quite some time now,
I actually wondered for a second whether the blogpost was a few years old!

~~~
filipmares
Still waiting for Spotify here in the US.

------
sorbus
> Pros: Expensive storage cost (Google offers 20GB for $5/yr)

Somehow I feel like this article could use a tiny bit of editing, as expensive
storage feels more like a disadvantage than an advantage.

~~~
filipmares
Thanks for the catch. I've updated the post.

~~~
dangrossman
What does this refer to anyway? The word Google appears nowhere else in the
post, what is their cloud music service with this pricing?

~~~
ydant
Amazon's storage costs seem to be more directly marketed as the cost to store
files, not to store _music_ files. In terms of direct competitors in the web-
based file storage offerings, Google Docs / file storage seems to be a fairly
close one, if you ignore the music playback capability.

Since the music playback capability it just an add-on to the file storage
aspect, it seems reasonable to compare them to me.

